
Keep your code stupidly simple - ferat
https://dev.to/tiagosilvapereira/keep-your-code-stupidly-simple-3jik
======
simonblack
I tend to make my code more readable by reducing the number of functions
called per line of code.

It may be more compact to call several functions in one line, but it is more
readable and easier to debug when you restrict the number of functions to one
per line. And it's easier to insert additional lines when you don't have to
deconstruct an pre-existing line to do so.

Yes, your compactly written line may run a mite faster. But you will be
spending more time on maintenance and debugging than you have saved.

And yes, you may need to declare and use several extra variables to enable you
to keep to the 'one function per line rule'.

And lastly, there is this old adage:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/alfredth/2009/01/08/are-
you...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/alfredth/2009/01/08/are-you-smart-
enough-to-debug-your-own-code/)

